# How important are lessons plans and homework to YOU?



## Administrator

> "As my child got older, I started to think more about his education. I'd read about Finland's school system, how they don't start until later, how they are in school fewer hours and they don't have homework. I didn't feel pressed to "start homeschooling," because he was already learning. I wasn't waiting for the magic age at which to begin instructing him. He'd been learning since birth." *No Lesson Plan, No Homework: Why I 'Unschool' My Kids*


How important are lessons plans and homework to YOU?


----------



## beedub

Unschooler here, so lesson plans and homework are very much not part of our lifestyle!


----------



## atlasmission

Given how technology is making traditional skills obsolete at an increasingly rapid pace, our philosophy behind education is that the purpose of education in the 21st century is not to learn, but to learn HOW to learn.

The way we look at it, if kids are intrinsically motivated to learn about a particular topic, they will figure out a way to teach themselves everything they need to know about that topic - without any involvement of adults at all.

So the purpose of education is not to teach them specific topics, but to simply give them the tools they need to teach themselves whatever topics they are interested in.

Lesson plans and homework have pretty much no place in this


----------

